#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  日本符咒....

## 狐狸

我在替狐狸畫像找符咒的參考資料時~
發現了這一張符咒!!!!!




大獄犬口真神.....應該是地獄犬的吧?!


真是太帥了~~來一張吧!!!管他是帶來好運來是厄運....

相信只要有愛!!!只要有萌!!!一切都會化為一忘無際的草原~~~



可是當我把這張給V仔看時.....竟然跑出這一張XD"

真是太KUSO了~~~~~  :感到好笑:  

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## 快樂狼人

> 我在替狐狸畫像找符咒的參考資料時~
> 相信只要有愛!!!只要有萌!!!一切都會化為一忘無際的草原~~~


老實說我不大相信神鬼符咒.但是滿好看的呀^^~還有"萌"是捨意思= =?

----------


## 嵐澤

> 還有"萌"是捨意思= =?



原來也有獸不知道啊，當初我得到比較接受的答案是“可愛，可心。。。。”諸如此類。。。

----------


## 和魯夫

> 作者: 狐狸
> 
> 我在替狐狸畫像找符咒的參考資料時~
> 相信只要有愛!!!只要有萌!!!一切都會化為一忘無際的草原~~~
> 
> 
> 老實說我不大相信神鬼符咒.但是滿好看的呀^^~還有"萌"是捨意思= =?


唔唔......終於有人和我一樣不知道甚麼是萌啦.......
不過我想問最後一個字是甚麼??

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> 作者: 快樂狼人
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  作者: 狐狸
> 
> ...


以下是同人必備的專用名詞.....*背好阿!!*
1.BL---boy's love的簡稱，就是男生與男生之間的戀愛。
2.同人女---一般而言指的是有在創作同人的女性，並不限定於BL文，但寫BL文的女性作者常會自稱為同人女。
3.腐女子---喜歡BL喜歡到不行，滿腦BL思想的女子，為日本名詞。
4.H---性愛的意思，和英文的SEX與make love同義。
5.激H---指H度很高，性愛的描述比起一般的H還要來得激烈火辣。
6.攻---H時插入性器官的那一方，也就是男同志中通稱的一號，從日本那傳過來，現為BL界的專用名詞。
7.受---H時被插入的那一方，，也就是男同志中通稱的零號，從日本那傳過來，現為BL界的專用名詞。
8.BL game---以美男子為主人公，與圍繞在他周圍的數位男性角色共同進行的戀愛遊戲，專門為了喜愛BL的女性們所設計的電腦遊戲，通常以文字進行、以特定的選擇來決定結局好壞的AVG為多，僅有少數屬於角色扮演。
9.十八禁---未滿18歲不得觀賞。
10.同人---意指二次創作，也就是將有名作家的原作中之角色與劇情改寫，編出屬於自己的故事(註：同人創作並不限定於BL，一般向也可)
11.年下攻---攻的年紀小於受，就叫年下攻。
12.年上攻---與上述相反，攻的年紀大於受，就叫年上攻。
13.女王受---受的個性就像女王一樣高傲且充滿優勢，不得不讓人臣服於其魅力之下，使得攻老是被吃得死死的。
14.下克上---下屬為攻，上司為受，也就是地位較低的是攻，地位較高的是受，金絲雀皇帝一書即是下克上的典型。
15.立場倒換---意指攻受立場倒換，本該是插入的攻方到後來逆轉而變成了被插入的受方。
16.總受---在文中不管跟誰配，這個角色永遠都是被插入的受方。
17.總攻---在文中不管跟誰配，這個角色永遠都是被插入的攻方。
18.鬼畜---在日文中的意思是殘酷無情，就像魔鬼畜生一樣，也就是攻殘忍地傷害受方的身體或是給予精神方面的虐待，例如踹他打他到流血都可算是鬼畜小說。
19.SM---性虐待遊戲，在H時給予苦痛而帶來的快樂，S指的是虐待狂，M指的是被虐狂。
20.緊縛---H時將受的身體用繩子綁起來，使其不能亂動。
21.女體化---在原著中文是男性的角色，將之改編成女孩子來做同人創作。
22.正太---指的是小男生。
23.王道---簡單的說就是主流的意思。
24.強氣攻---個性非常強勢的攻。
25.強氣受---與上述相反，個性很強悍的受。
26.健氣受---個性十分活潑、健康、開朗類型的受。
27.蘿莉---指的是小女孩。
28.兄貴---大哥的意思，對年紀比自己大的男人之尊稱。
29.御姐---大姐的意思，對年紀比自己大的女人之尊稱。
30.天然受---受的個性少了根筋，過度頓感的意思。
31.誘受---主動誘惑攻來和自己H的受。
32.同人誌---由作著自己出錢所出的書，而非經由出版社出版，通常透過自己的網站供讀者訂購，出貨量與銷售量都較商業出版社來得小得多。
33.商業誌---與上述相反，由出版社所出的書或雜誌，通稱商業誌。
34.YAOI---整篇BL小說以H描述為主，沒什麼劇情，就叫做YAOI。
35.J禁---禁止傑尼斯事務所相關的人員閱讀。
36.獵奇---小說或漫畫中有斷手斷腳，切斷身體的描寫就稱為獵奇。
37.耽美---將文或圖用詞句或畫筆描繪得極為美麗，到達了唯美的境界，就叫耽美。

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

少了姐貴  意思跟兄貴一樣 不過是女性的育姊另一個稱呼
癡漢=>同腐女 不過是喜歡女孩的

----------


## 嵐澤

長見識了。。。。。。TKS

----------


## Wolfy

終於知道腐女是什麼意思了...

嗯...要怎麼說呢?

你來對地方了?(爆)

----------


## Wolfy

我去日本稻荷大社看到的狐狸符咒





祈願板


稻荷狐狸神

----------


## 和魯夫

35.J禁---禁止傑尼斯事務所相關的人員閱讀。 
??傑尼斯事務所???

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> 我去日本稻荷大社看到的狐狸符咒


可愛XDXDXD
可愛死了!!!

----------


## 狐狸

wow!!!!


萌到爆掉了!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


太萌了......我去日本一定要去!!!

----------


## Kofu

http://www.geocities.jp/tsukisherou/ookamijiyouhou.htm

這裡面有介紹到的神社不知道幼狼之前是不是已經貼過了

----------


## 狐狸

喔喔喔!!!!感謝kofu的提共~~`

好讚唷




這是我後來和v仔繼續聊天的結果..................

符咒翻外篇XD?

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

狐大不要想不開阿!!!(抓著狐狸的尾巴)
我不要看到你剃光頭的樣子><

----------


## Kofu

陰廟= =||||||||你要蓋蘭若寺嗎??
去拜的人不是要訂什麼賣身契來許願就是被吃掉這樣



名字可不可以叫做........豆皮神社XD?

----------

